# Stand swap?



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Built a new stand for my 29. Do I have to completely empty it or can I leave the substrate and a few inches of water In it. Does anyone have any suggestions? I guess it could be an opportunity to clean everything really well. It is a planted tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've moved mine and my 20g. Just take the water down as far as you can with your fish and lift and carry. Works much better if you have help as you really need to go slow not to slosh things around too much. I did it by myself, but I would not recommend that.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It may be too heavy for a man. It also flows back and forth. Better water and the fish and plants in a bucket, and fill container when it is.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It definitely is based on your abilities. Two people could very easily do it without completely draining.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm pretty strong!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Here's the new stand I built, it's actually a double designed to hold my 29g on top and a 10g underneath.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Getting a second person to help changes it from a real pain to very easy.

It isn't about strong so much as awkward. Start leaning and your substrate and water go to the end, the tank gets set down too hard on a corner as a result, and the frame is cracked. Even if that doesn't happen you end up with a mess of substrate.
I've done this with 20 longs myself, but that doesn't mean I advise it for everyone. I prefer to remove all fish, drain the water to the substrate level (a small hole dug in a corner can help with this), then move the tank. The less sloshing you have the easier it will be to set back up.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I did it with my 75g. I removed the fish so I could get the water all the way to the substrate, but that was it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Not much to the point,but that's another really nice stand you have made!You can probly move the 29 by yourself,but remove as much water as possible.Can't wait to see it all set up!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks bandit, I learned a lot building this one and am now proficient with a router in the wood shop.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, I got the tank moved onto the stand. Thinned out some plants and my rams are establishing their new territory by chasing everybody around a bit. I haven't got the 10g setup yet but it will happen soon.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

That looks really nice.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice job, indeed. Is that 10g easily accessed and is there room for a light above it?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone, working in my spare time it took me 3 weeks to build this thing. I only worked on it between classes I'm teaching.



SueD said:


> Nice job, indeed. Is that 10g easily accessed and is there room for a light above it?


Yes it's pretty easily accessible. I left about 8 inches for lighting the 10g. Not the easiest to get your hands all the way in but manageable for sure.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

chenowethpm said:


> Well, I got the tank moved onto the stand. Thinned out some plants and my rams are establishing their new territory by chasing everybody around a bit. I haven't got the 10g setup yet but it will happen soon.


Very nice and good use of space!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Very nice and good use of space!


Thanks bandit, I snuck the second tank in there. The reason I'm not "allowed" to set up anymore tanks is because as my wife says,"there's not enough space." She wanted me to build the stand for the 29 just to hide this canister and tubing etc.. I built the double without telling her, I took up no more space though. *w3


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice! What is the plan on the 10?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Very nice! What is the plan on the 10?


I'm still working on the plan for the 10,sand, plants, sponge filter, that's all I figured out so far. I'm open to suggestion s.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

very nice stand.I did a tank swap a couple weeks ago.i put my fish in a bucket and plants in another.i cut everthing off but the light.i had a 55 gallon Rubbermaid tash can I use for stuff like this.i used a power head with a prefilter on it to pump the water out into the 55 gallon tash can.i moved the gravel away and put the power head right on the bottom glass. it got just about all the water out.then I removed all the gravel out then swap tanks and put the gravel back in the new tank.then i put everything back in and added water to finish filling it back up and the water was not cloudy like I thought it would be.all the fish are doing great.hope this helps you out.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

chenowethpm said:


> I'm still working on the plan for the 10,sand, plants, sponge filter, that's all I figured out so far. I'm open to suggestion s.


Never ask the crazy betta lady for suggestions.... I would put some Persephones in there lol. Or channoides/albimarginata/ imbellis/pugnax/ect ect.


That being said shrimp are fun too.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

What do you all think about a school of 5-6 Cory cats in the 10? Or is the tank to small? Aqadvisor said 6 was 100% stocking level. I've never stock 100% aqadvisor level, and I know it more of a guideline or general idea of what's possible.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

^^^???^^^!
I'm thinking of putting my cories in a 10g for breeding?It is funny how some fish can be bred in smaller tanks than they are supposed to be kept in(pair of angels in a 20/29!!!!).I would like to hear what everyone has to say on this question also.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wouldn't that depend on the filtration? I have 13 in my 20g running a fluval 105 and a eheim 2211. The eheim only has blue foam in it to pull more crud out of the water, the fluval has all the bio material. After a week, it'll only climb up to about 10-15 nitrates ppm.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I think I've decided on 10-11 dwarf corydoras, hasbrosus corydoras. Little bitty guys but cool looking.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

I have 19 sterbai corys quarantining in a 20long with a bristlenose and male endler. They seem just fine. Not nearly as active as they'll be in my 300, but not exactly cramped either.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

You'll love the habrosus. They are small, so in a 10g you could also add some microrasboras for the upper level, like chili rasboras, or some sparkling gouramis. I have all three of these in a 5.5 gal, but in half the #'s you could have in a 10g.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

The tank on the bottom I finally got initial set up done, this is the one currently doing a fishless cycle. I really love the stand with both tanks lit. Thought I'd add a pic.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

That looks awesome! Wish I had a stand like that for my 55/20. Nice job!


----------

